# Bacon Wrapped Chicken leg Lollipops w/ Qview



## fishwrestler (Oct 16, 2011)

Well trying to find a few items to smoke for my November 11th Smoking Poultry Class I decided to give these Chicken Lollipops a shot.

Here is the Mojo Marinade I used:

2 C OJ

1 C Lime Juice

1 C Lemon Juice

1 C Olive Oil

1/4 C Splenda Brown Sugar

2 tsp Chipolte Powder

4 Garlic Cloves

2 T Smokey Paprika

1 T Cumin

1 T Coriander Seed

1 T Red Pepper Flake

1 Bunch of Cilantro (Chopped)

1 Bunch of Mint (Chopped)

Place all ingredients into a blender and puree for 30 secs.

Refrigerate well prepping the legs.

I took and pulled all the skin off each leg. Using a paper towel to grip the skin help in speeding up the process.

Place Marinade into a 2 1/2 gallon Zip Lock and add skinless legs. I marinaded 12 hours.

after marinading I took the legs out and saved the marinade.

Once that is done I took the 24 Chicken Legs and cut the meat around the bone on the thin end.

Then I pulled all the meat towards the meaty part of the leg and wrapped each leg with bacon. starting at the bottom and working toward the exposed bone when finished. Try to get at least three wrap with each slice of bacon.

I then placed them in the smoker at 250 with some pecan. I am figuring about 45-60 minutes.

Thinking about making a bbq dipping sauce.

Legs in Brine








Legs all lollipoped up and wrapped with bacon







In the smoker ready for the heat ans smoke. Can't wait to taste them


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 16, 2011)

:popcorn      WOW...  pull'n up a chair


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2011)

I have always wanted to lollipop mine but I don't know how to do it. Care to share your process?


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 16, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I have always wanted to lollipop mine but I don't know how to do it. Care to share your process?




I skinned them before marinading them. After the marinade I cut around the bone at the end of the legs that has less meat. I then pushed all the meat down to the meaty end, some of them i had to separate some meat form the bone. In most cases I just wrapped my hand around the bone and pushed all the meat down. Watch out for the little pin bone it got me a few time. Pretty easy actually.

Let me know if you need more detail and I would be happy to take some photos of the process.

Robert


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 16, 2011)

BEAR VIEW

Served with a Mandarin Marmalade Bourbon dipping sauce, Turned out so yummy but took close to three hours


----------



## moikel (Oct 16, 2011)

Love it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,citrus sauce ideal to cut the fattiness of bacon. Im going to make these either in the MES or woodfired oven. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 16, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problem like sharing here almost as much as like the actual smoking :) great place and has made me a we trained smoker lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my God do those look good!

That's definitely next on the list for me.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 17, 2011)

That is one of the most interesting things I have seen (besides the fatties).

I love chicken and I have about 30 legs in the freezer. I just wonder if I can make this happen.

They look very good, and gotta love it with the bacon wrap!!

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!

This is definitely going in my File !!!!

I don't do much bird---But this looks GREAT !!!!!

NICE BearView Too !!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh my God do those look good!
> 
> That's definitely next on the list for me.


Give them a try and let me know what you think. I might try a different brine.




ptcruiserguy said:


> That is one of the most interesting things I have seen (besides the fatties).
> 
> I love chicken and I have about 30 legs in the freezer. I just wonder if I can make this happen.
> 
> ...




Mike,

Pull them out of the freezer and make it happen.
 


Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!
> 
> This is definitely going in my File !!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Bear,

I would say well worth the effort.




SQWIB said:


> Awesome




Thanks


----------



## venture (Oct 20, 2011)

Excellent!  This one is a keeper.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 20, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!
> 
> This is definitely going in my File !!!!
> 
> ...


Ditto

and especially this photo it's simply amazing


----------

